# MK3 bumper



## Micheal99 (May 13, 2020)

Need MK3 Jetta bumper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

This is not the correct forum for you and your several other posts my friend. Forums are very specific to help you find things quick. You are in a 1.4tsi ea211 engine forums and NOT in the selling/buying forums. Please check out the other forums in the list.


----------



## Micheal99 (May 13, 2020)

Thanks man 
I’m new here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

